# Help Identify this fish



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

This guy had no barbels so I know it isn't a carp...I don't think it's a Buffalo but I'm not sure what it is (I've caught Bigmouth Buffalo's before).


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Quilback


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup quillback sucker


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Randall said:


> This guy had no barbels so I know it isn't a carp...I don't think it's a Buffalo but I'm not sure what it is (I've caught Bigmouth Buffalo's before).


Looks like the Stillwater river quillback


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

thanks....I don't think I've ever actually caught one fishing before this one. It kinda had me stumped.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I see them a lot in the creeks but I’ve only caught one once


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I see them a lot in the creeks but I’ve only caught one once
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I start catching them(and common carp) on jigs more often once it gets cooler.
Like November thru march. They are. Great at fooling me into saugeyes


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They're fun to target on flies in the spring, fairly aggressive at times and good fighters.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BlackJack (Aug 1, 2019)

Randall said:


> This guy had no barbels so I know it isn't a carp...I don't think it's a Buffalo but I'm not sure what it is (I've caught Bigmouth Buffalo's before).


Drum?


Randall said:


> This guy had no barbels so I know it isn't a carp...I don't think it's a Buffalo but I'm not sure what it is (I've caught Bigmouth Buffalo's before).


Drum?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BlackJack said:


> Drum?
> 
> Drum?


No not a drum, the pic is definitely a quillback...A drum is much more silver in color and has a very obvious white belly.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Drum for comparison.
Big difference in mouth also








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

The Freshwater Drum have rounded tails...I e-mailed the picture to Steven Gray from the ODNR and this was his reply "This fish is a quillback carpsucker ( Carpiodes cyprinus )". BTW...I did this before posting it here!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Alright...Now that we have the ID correct, let's get to the real question… Did you eat it??


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

no...I actually removed an old rusty hook from his mouth and let him go on his way


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Randall said:


> This guy had no barbels so I know it isn't a carp...I don't think it's a Buffalo but I'm not sure what it is (I've caught Bigmouth Buffalo's before).


Black Crappie I believe


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

flathead bait. for sure.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

actually, smoked or baked big head carp are excellent ! and there's no limit on them...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

SICKOFIT said:


> Black Crappie I believe


I believe it is a female black crappie.



montagc said:


> I wanna get some trash fish and throw them on the smoker. I hear suckers are great!


I ate a lot of suckers when I was young and they tasted great. but they are full of bones.
sherman


----------

